# Assos vs Castelli fit question



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I am thinking I would like to try a pair of Castelli free aero bibs, but am not sure what size to get. I am a perfect fit in the Assos Mille medium bibs--anyone know whether that would translate directly to M in Castelli, or L?

TIA


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I'd recommend going up a size. I Have the XL in both the Castelli and Assos. The Assos were much larger. Too large for me. I'm betting you'll like the Castellis more.


----------



## Golfguy (Nov 20, 2010)

The problem with Castelli is that not all of their shorts are consistent sizing. I'm 6'0"/180 lbs and I wear a Large in the Velossimo bibs and they fit very well, but a Large Body Paint bib was too small. Same with the Nero (now discontinued). I haven't tried a Free Aero, so unfortunately I can't be of much help there. Pay close attention to the size charts, though.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Castelli is a lottery. it depends on which piece is made in which third world factory. I gave up on them when I ordered 2 size L shirts and there was a 3 inch difference in armpit width.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks for the input everyone. I decided to just trust the fit chart, which indicates a M for me. If they're too tight I'm sure realcyclist will exchange them.


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

I am 5'8 about 165 with a 32 waist and have the Free aeros in XL and the Body paint is large. I like the Free Aero's better. I also have skins compression and fit in a medium.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Well, my Castellis arrived today. Fine Italian cycling kit made with pride in El Salvador. Construction quality appears very good, regardless of where they were made.

According to their fit chart, especially waist and hip measurments, I am exactly a medium. Leg length and torso fit are perfect but there is more compression on my thighs than I'm used to, certainly more than the Assos and a little more than my DeSotos. 

Thinking now that I'll roll with it.


----------



## Hamfri (Jan 31, 2018)

Hello.

I have Castelli Endurance size L.
But it's too little for me. The straps are short, so they stretch and squeeze my gentleman's junk.
My height is 183cm, weight 68kg. I'm tall and thin.
Questions:
1. What size will suit me from Assos (model Equipe s7)?
2. The straps of Assos will be longer in size M than in Castelli size L?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Hamfri said:


> Hello.
> 
> I have Castelli Endurance size L.
> But it's too little for me. The straps are short, so they stretch and squeeze my gentleman's junk.
> ...


1. Medium
2. The straps are supposed to be tight, not loose, so tight they're almost uncomfortable when standing upright.


----------



## GlobalGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

I can tell you this about Castelli, they definitely run small. My cycling club ordered this year's kit from Castelli. Although an opportunity was provided to physically check out sizing I missed the window of opportunity. Consequently, I bought my regular size 2XL. That size currently fits me perfectly in a variety of quality bibs. 

My Castelli's arrived 2XL as ordered. They were at the very least physically one full size too small for fit. They are completely unwearable. I also have some XL bibs in other brands it is my impression their XL are subjectively larger than the Castelli 2XL. 

Good luck.


----------



## tomato coupe (Nov 8, 2009)

Hamfri said:


> Hello.
> 
> I have Castelli Endurance size L.
> But it's too little for me. The straps are short, so they stretch and squeeze my gentleman's junk.
> ...


I am heavier than you (80 kg), but about the same height (184 cm). I have both Assos and Castelli bib shorts in size XL. The straps on the Castelli are noticeably shorter than the Assos, but I do not find either to be a problem once I'm on the bike. At my height, I would not want to go to a smaller size with either brand.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Order the L and the XL in Assos then return which doesn't fit. I wouldn't buy Castelli over Assos but that is just personal preference.


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

MMsRepBike said:


> 1. Medium
> 2. The straps are supposed to be tight, not loose, so tight they're almost uncomfortable when standing upright.


This is not particularly true of Assos bibs. 

I am 5'10"/178cm with a long torso. I wear small bibs in both Assos and Castelli. The Assos fit very slightly larger in the legs, and the bib straps are very very stretchy. I'm positive that even the straps on XS Assos bibs would have plenty of stretch for me. The Castelli bibs are extremely tight in the legs when I first put them on...I have to do a dance basically...the straps are pretty tight.

As for jerseys, I do not seem to be a good fit for Assos smalls. They are very loose in the sleeves and not as tight as I like in the belly. Castelli small jerseys fit me very well.


----------



## Hamfri (Jan 31, 2018)

ceugene said:


> This is not particularly true of Assos bibs.
> 
> I am 5'10"/178cm with a long torso. I wear small bibs in both Assos and Castelli


I do not know how you manage to wear such a small size!
I have a jersey of size M Santini (aero), and this is the best I had.
But the shorts of Castelli in the size of L are small for me. The straps are very tight, and I do not like it when they squeeze my gentleman junk. This is really not what i need. I'm not saying that straps should be weak, but they should not be unpleasant when used.
Today I again rode in the Chinese shorts (Sobike), and it was not bad. The pad are made horribly, but there is enough room for my gentleman in front. They WITHOUT straps.
Tomorrow I want to go to Castelli. I will not wear straps specially. To check if it really have a problem ...


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

Hamfri said:


> I do not know how you manage to wear such a small size!


I’m 5cm shorter than you and fluctuate between 60-63kg. Anyway the Castelli small bibs are a bit tight, but medium would be a little too loose. Their small jerseys fit me well.

Assos small bibs are loose enough at the leg grippers that they wrinkle slightly, and the straps are very long when stretched. Assos bibs have some of the nicest feeling elastic material I’ve tried, though I am not completely sold on the floating chamois design. It feels weird when you first put it on, but once you’ve gotten on the bike you forget about it.


----------



## Hamfri (Jan 31, 2018)

From this it follows that ... good fit a size M or a size L Assos for me. So?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

ceugene said:


> This is not particularly true of Assos bibs.





Assos said:


> Assos Bib Shorts are sized primarily from your overall height. Bib straps should pull slightly on your shoulders when stood upright so that when in the crouched riding position the item fits close to the skin without restricting movement.


That's what they have to say about it.


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

MMsRepBike said:


> That's what they have to say about it.


You seem to have a knack for posting definitively about topics on which you have no actual expertise.

Below is what *real life* has to say about it. I took the following photo in April or May of last year because the stretch was so remarkable.

Assos size small. 5'10" 137lbs in that photo. As you can see, I have a fairly long torso and my belly button isn't even in the frame.










So yes, Assos bib straps are insanely stretchy (which is good.) Strap length will almost never be an issue unless you are shaped like an alien or insanely fat. I would fit in an XS if the inseam wasn't too short.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

You're wearing the wrong size. As you eluded to, you should be in size XS.

Saying I have no expertise in Assos clothing is beyond laughable.


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

MMsRepBike said:


> You're wearing the wrong size. As you eluded to, you should be in size XS.
> 
> Saying I have no expertise in Assos clothing is beyond laughable.


Except the inseam on Assos small bibs is already shorter than any competitor’s product, and the inseam on XS would almost be women’s sport briefs territory.

Your’re basically implying that Assos small bibs are made for people around 6’3”

No, the reality is that Assos bibs should be sized according to waist/hip/thigh dimensions because the straps will quite obviously accommodate a wide range of torso lengths.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

You are purposely wearing the wrong size of bib shorts because you don't care for the inseam length.

And then you're claiming to know your **** about that brand and product and telling people to listen to you about it...

Take a step back and think about that for a second. Your telling both me and the manufacturer that we're wrong and that you, the guy wearing the wrong size on purpose, is right.


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

I invite you to take a photo of yourself in Assos bibs to prove me wrong.

BTW, you should perhaps look at the Assos size guide again. 

Recommendations for size small = <70kg / 175cm or 5’9”
Recommendations for size XS = <60kg / 170cm or 5’7”

Clearly the small bib straps can handle more than 5’9”...way more. Clearly they can also handle someone who is 5’9” or even 5’8” as well. Sizing should be based on the inseam/leg opening/waist/hip.


----------



## tomato coupe (Nov 8, 2009)

ceugene said:


> No, the reality is that Assos bibs should be sized according to waist/hip/thigh dimensions because the straps will quite obviously accommodate a wide range of torso lengths.


From the Assos website:

"Assos Bib Shorts are *sized primarily from your overal height*. Bib straps should pull slightly on your shoulders when stood upright so that when in the crouched riding position the item fits close to the skin without restricting movement."


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

tomato coupe said:


> From the Assos website:
> 
> "Assos Bib Shorts are *sized primarily from your overal height*. Bib straps should pull slightly on your shoulders when stood upright so that when in the crouched riding position the item fits close to the skin without restricting movement."


But the reality of the situation is that inseam/hip/waist/leg-opening is going to be the limiting factor because the straps can accommodate around 8 inches in height difference.

I’m 178cm/70in and I have 5.5in extra strap on a pair of bib shorts supposdely meant for people between 168-175cm/67-68.8in. Someone who is 68kg, 184cm would probably fit the long inseam version of size small Assos bibs. I would fit the long inseam version of their XS bibs despite their sizing guidance.

You honestly have to be a shape instead of in-shape for the height-based size suggestions to work out.


----------



## Sumguy1 (Apr 5, 2008)

To the new OP. 
I am 179 cm tall and weigh 70 kilos. I wear XL Castelli bibs. I can wear L Castelli but, like you, the shorter straps crush my junk. I wear Castelli L in their race fit jerseys. 

For Assos I am between size M and L in Equipe bibs. I can wear both sizes. So I have both sizes. 

The Equipe "pouch" works well for junk comfort. The Mille version lacks this pouch so in M they can be snuggish down there. Still they are ok, just not as good as the Equipe.


----------



## Hamfri (Jan 31, 2018)

Sumguy1 said:


> To the new OP.
> I am 179 cm tall and weigh 70 kilos. I wear XL Castelli bibs. I can wear L Castelli but, like you, the shorter straps crush my junk. I wear Castelli L in their race fit jerseys.
> 
> For Assos I am between size M and L in Equipe bibs. I can wear both sizes. So I have both sizes.
> ...



Today I went again with Castelli and I sure that the problem was in them. Numbness appeared again ...
Therefore, I am ready to order Assos. It remains to choose the size.

It turns out that the size of M and L almost does not differ in any way? If, say, I order L, then it will be as good as the M size, but the compression in the hips will be less, and there will be more "pouch"?


----------



## Sumguy1 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hamfri said:


> Today I went again with Castelli and I sure that the problem was in them. Numbness appeared again ...
> Therefore, I am ready to order Assos. It remains to choose the size.
> 
> It turns out that the size of M and L almost does not differ in any way? If, say, I order L, then it will be as good as the M size, but the compression in the hips will be less, and there will be more "pouch"?


I would say you are correct - the M and L will work but the compression is then less for the L size. 

I like the compression for some rides and I do lose weight during the season so the M size can be fine and even better. But I can't ever say the L is "too" big


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Hamfri said:


> If, say, I order L, then it will be as good as the M size, but the compression in the hips will be less, and there will be more "pouch"?


No, the pouch is the same across all sizes of the T.Equipe. It's a design feature of the product.

If you buy the cheaper shorts, the T.Mille, there is no pouch.


----------



## thisisthebeave (Aug 30, 2015)

6'6" and wear 3XL Castelli (bibs and tops) and it fits perfectly. Are there any Assos bibs that would fit me?


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

thisisthebeave said:


> 6'6" and wear 3XL Castelli (bibs and tops) and it fits perfectly. Are there any Assos bibs that would fit me?


The general consensus is Castelli "race fit" runs 1 to 2 sizes smaller than Assos's. If you are on the skinny side, you might need to go XL, otherwise XXL should be fine.


----------



## tomato coupe (Nov 8, 2009)

ceugene said:


> The general consensus is Castelli "race fit" runs 1 to 2 sizes smaller than Assos's. If you are on the skinny side, you might need to go XL, otherwise XXL should be fine.


Pretty small consensus ...


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

tomato coupe said:


> Pretty small consensus ...


Castelli has XL, 2XL, 3XL
Assos has XL, XLG and TIR.

TIR is wider than XLG, but they are cut to the same length. TIR would probably fit someone 6'6" who is also >240lbs

Cross-pollination, but here is an older thread from WW where several taller people have chimed in.


----------



## tomato coupe (Nov 8, 2009)

ceugene said:


> Castelli has XL, 2XL, 3XL
> Assos has XL, XLG and TIR.


Okay, but what's the point?



> TIR is wider than XLG, but they are cut to the same length. TIR would probably fit someone 6'6" who is also >240lbs


Again, what's the point?



> Cross-pollination, but here is an older thread from WW where a lot of taller people have chimed in.


No mention in the cited thread of Assos vs. Castelli sizing so, one more time, what's the point?


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

tomato coupe said:


> Okay, but what's the point?
> 
> Again, what's the point?
> 
> No mention in the cited thread of Assos vs. Castelli sizing so, one more time, what's the point?


The point is I'm replying to thisisthebeave with specific sizing advice. If he's very skinny, he'd potentially fit an XL. If he's not, then he's probably an XLG. This is compared to the 3XL Castelli he currently wears. So yes I would say that Castelli runs on average at least one size smaller than Assos, and in some cases two because Assos straps are so stretchy.

I can link other anecdotes, but you'd simply ignore them. Plus you can simply search for the threads on your own.


----------



## tomato coupe (Nov 8, 2009)

ceugene said:


> The point is I'm replying to thisisthebeave with specific sizing advice. If he's very skinny, he'd potentially fit an XL. If he's not, then he's probably an XLG. This is compared to the 3XL Castelli he currently wears.


Okay, it wasn't obvious to me your statements were in response to thisisthebeave, since you quoted my post not his.



> So yes I would say that Castelli runs on average at least one size smaller than Assos, and in some cases two because Assos straps are so stretchy.


You seem to think there is a two-size difference, because the stretchy Assos straps allow you to wear Assos bibs that are actually too small for you, as evidenced by their too-short inseam. 



> I can link other anecdotes, but you'd simply ignore them. Plus you can simply search for the threads on your own.


I don't need more anecdotes or more threads. I own both Assos and Castelli bib shorts, all in size XL. The Castelli straps are shorter, but there is not a two-size overall difference between the two brands.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

tomato coupe said:


> Pretty small consensus ...


not really, most people agree that Castelli fit smaller than Assos. I think his advice was spot on. I gave up on Castelli years ago due to their F'ed up sizing. YMMV.


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

tomato coupe said:


> Okay, it wasn't obvious to me your statements were in response to thisisthebeave, since you quoted my post not his.
> 
> You seem to think there is a two-size difference, because the stretchy Assos straps allow you to wear Assos bibs that are actually too small for you, as evidenced by their too-short inseam.
> 
> I don't need more anecdotes or more threads. I own both Assos and Castelli bib shorts, all in size XL. The Castelli straps are shorter, but there is not a two-size overall difference between the two brands.


Unless I'm tripping... his post is not only immediately preceding my reply, but also quoted directly. You then slid into DMs.

The inseam issue is remedied when I can find the long leg version. The long leg versions are, what, about 4cm longer? IMO Assos's normal leg lengths are too short.

The sizing issue depends on your build. As I have a "low volume" body, I could probably fit rather easily into XS "long leg" Assos bibs when I am a very tight squeeze into Castelli SM and only slightly loose in Castelli M for aero bibs and jerseys.


----------



## tomato coupe (Nov 8, 2009)

ceugene said:


> The inseam issue is remedied when I can find the long leg version. The long leg versions are, what, about 4cm longer? IMO Assos's normal leg lengths are too short.
> 
> The sizing issue depends on your build. As I have a "low volume" body, I could probably fit rather easily into XS "long leg" Assos bibs when I am a very tight squeeze into Castelli SM and only slightly loose in Castelli M for aero bibs and jerseys.


Dude, wake up. You're a twig with a long torso and "low volume", i.e. you're a statistical outlier when it comes to cycling apparel. I'm glad you are able to find bib shorts that fit you, but your experience doesn't extrapolate to the general population of cyclists.


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

tomato coupe said:


> Dude, wake up. You're a twig with a long torso and "low volume", i.e. you're a statistical outlier when it comes to cycling apparel. I'm glad you are able to find bib shorts that fit you, but your experience doesn't extrapolate to the general population of cyclists.


I’d contend that many people seeking Castelli Aero Race and Assos fall into the category of lean and fit. Also the cut of both brands doesn’t change just because I’m skinny or someone else is more average. Assos is still cut both wider and longer (stretchier.)


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

ceugene said:


> The inseam issue is remedied when I can find the long leg version. The long leg versions are, what, about 4cm longer? IMO Assos's normal leg lengths are too short.


Assos hasn't made a long leg version of their shorts in... what... five years now?


Nothing S7 comes with the option of long legs.


Keep thinking your an expert on this stuff though. Keep telling people to listen to your wisdom...


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

Okay I admit I didn't realize "long leg" S7s didn't exist at all (which compounds my personal fit issue of needing to size up to SM over XS to get the right inseam.)

Now it's your turn to admit that lower-half body measurements are typically more limiting than trunk/torso length when sizing bibs.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Actually there is a slightly longer leg S7 short, the T.FF1_Shorts_S7: 



> Responding to expert feedback from our test team we have also cut the legs 1 cm longer than the rest of our S7 generation cycling shorts.


Assos' normal leg lengths are perfect (okay, I use a size M for my 90 cm inseam 183 cm body length, 68 kg, 31" jeans waist).


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

ceugene said:


> Okay I admit I didn't realize "long leg" S7s didn't exist at all (which compounds my personal fit issue of needing to size up to SM over XS to get the right inseam.)
> 
> Now it's your turn to admit that lower-half body measurements are typically more limiting than trunk/torso length when sizing bibs.


If you care to look back at my posts over the last 5 or so years here about Assos clothing, you'll notice that I consistently have told people that I think their sizing by weight works best. I consistently posted their other sizing chart, the older one, that has weights listed as I find them to be scary accurate for the smaller sizes at least. I've never paid any attention to their listing of sizing by height. Only thing I said is the same thing they themselves say, the straps should pull on the shoulders when standing upright. The bit about them sizing by height now primarily is malarkey. 




kbwh said:


> Actually there is a slightliy longer leg S7 short, the T.FF1_Shorts_S7:


As always, you are correct Sir. Not a long leg version, but, well maybe it's own sort of long leg version, so yeah.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

I’m not sure I get it. That said I only have Castelli Jerseys, and they run small... Just buy Assos that fit? What’s hard about that? Albeit you may have to make a return? I haven’t. Their sizing has been spot on perfect. I am shocked at their product quality. You pay for that, and you pay a LOT, but they keep up their end of the bargain and supply fantastic quality products that size perfectly from their size chart. (At least for me) bibs are far more important than any other gear. I have been so impressed with my Assos bibs I can’t say enough about them.


----------



## Nicolas77 (Jan 10, 2022)

ceugene said:


> This is not particularly true of Assos bibs.
> 
> I am 5'10"/178cm with a long torso. I wear small bibs in both Assos and Castelli. The Assos fit very slightly larger in the legs, and the bib straps are very very stretchy. I'm positive that even the straps on XS Assos bibs would have plenty of stretch for me. The Castelli bibs are extremely tight in the legs when I first put them on...I have to do a dance basically...the straps are pretty tight.
> 
> As for jerseys, I do not seem to be a good fit for Assos smalls. They are very loose in the sleeves and not as tight as I like in the belly. Castelli small jerseys fit me very well.


We have more or less the same morphology. 178cm-66kg ... Chest @ 91cm, waist @ 82cm, Hips @ 94cm and inseam @ 80cm. For my part, I recently ordered a Castelli Entrata bib in size small which fits me wonderfully (not too tight on the straps and the chamois is just in the right place)...Moreover, I ordered a Medium size jersey (long sleeve pericolo) and I have to say it doesn't fit me at all. The sleeves and chest are too baggy...Not fit on the body. I think I'll have to give a try with a size small.

Do you have any experience with Santini clothing?


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Nicolas77 said:


> We have more or less the same morphology. 178cm-66kg ... Chest @ 91cm, waist @ 82cm, Hips @ 94cm and inseam @ 80cm. For my part, I recently ordered a Castelli Entrata bib in size small which fits me wonderfully (not too tight on the straps and the chamois is just in the right place)...Moreover, I ordered a Medium size jersey (long sleeve pericolo) and I have to say it doesn't fit me at all. The sleeves and chest are too baggy...Not fit on the body. I think I'll have to give a try with a size small.
> 
> Do you have any experience with Santini clothing?


I have excellent experience with Assos sizing based on their sizing charts. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

